# Flaking facial skin, face dandruff



## hopeless novice (Dec 9, 2008)

My forehead and the skin around my nose flake really badly. When I apply foundation, the applicator (whether brush, fingers, or cotton pad) easily creates flake no matter how light the pressure I place. I do moisturize every day and I do moisturize with my Philosophy "hope" in a jar before applying foundation. This doesn't work. I made a derm appt but I won't be able to see him until Jan. Any suggestions?


----------



## nibjet (Dec 9, 2008)

I have this too! Merle norman has a product in their Luxiva line called "micro-refiner" that heats up when it comes out of the tube, and it's the only thing I've found that takes care of it. You can't use it too often because it is an exfoliator, and you have to moisturize really well afterwards, but it takes care of any and all flakes and makes my face feel really smooth.


----------



## Arielle123 (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you exfoliate? Baking soda works great in a pinch. You can add it to water or cleanser to make a paste and exfoliate with that.

Are the dry spots red, raw, painful or anything like that? I find that my skin gets crazy in cold weather and I need a better moisturizer. Maybe your moisturizer isn't doing it for you anymore (or at this time?).


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 9, 2008)

It is possible that you have a fungal infection - especially with having flaky skin around the nose area.

I second exfoliating with baking soda - it is quite gentle and should not be irritating.

Can you let us know what the derm think - there have been a couple of similar threads like yours - thanks.


----------



## hopeless novice (Dec 9, 2008)

Exfoliation doesn't help. I have had this issue for a long time, on and off. I would think that it is old skin that needs to be sloughed off with exfoliation, but I find that exfoliation does nothing or makes it worse. I have tried baking soda, St Ives apricot scrub, and AHA micro-refiners and they don't help.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 9, 2008)

After showering, moisturize your face as usual and then lather the flaky spots with vaseline.


----------



## beautygotogirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Philosophy's Hope In A Jar is a moisturizer that contains chemical exfoliants (naturally derived Lactic acid) - this exfoliates by speeding up cell turnover but can often leave your skin appearing flakey.

I know that with regular, consistent use over time this side effect goes away, but I never had the patience to wait it out. So, I avoid chemical exfoliants for this very reason - I just don't care for the flakiness that goes with them.

Using a physical exfoliant (even a washcloth used gently) will remove the flakes and a good moisturizer (one without exfoliants) will hydrate the skin making it appear smoother.

HTH,

CC


----------



## RetroKitten (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is possible that you have a fungal infection - especially with having flaky skin around the nose area.I second exfoliating with baking soda - it is quite gentle and should not be irritating.

Really, a fungal infection? I have flaky skin around the nose area every once in while and had problems with fungal infections (but not on my face) in the past.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 10, 2008)

I was actually thinking a bacterial or fungal infection too!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 10, 2008)

i have the same problem!!! my dry flakes are around my forehead and on my nose too. i've tried exfoliating, moisturising straight after, putting emolient cream (E45) on the flaky spots, putting vaseline on the flaky spots (which just made me get pimples) and nothings worked!!!


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 10, 2008)

My face does this in the wintertime too.


----------



## Wondra (Dec 10, 2008)

I had this problem too. I asked an aesthetician and she said it was build up either from soap or the moisturizer I was using. When I changed to a facial shampoo and used a moisturizer with salicylic acid, it went away in about a week or two.


----------



## jules9999 (Jan 11, 2013)

You most likely have a fungal infection, Nizoral shampoo works very well by washing your face with it. Dermatologists sometimes prescribe pms-desonide cream which works well until your skin becomes used to it, The best is the nizoral pills which are prescribed and deals with the problem internally. I lived with this for years. See a dermatologist or your family doctor, I hope this helps


----------



## fairesthunter (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi there! I have been dealing with facial dandruff (it's an actual condition) for at least 8 months now. It has been excruciating finding something to help. First of all, do NOT put Vaseline on the flakes. It will just make it worse. I recently found this moisturizer, Aveeno Eczema Therapy Moisturizing Cream. You can get it at places like Wal-Mart and whatnot. I've only been using it for about a week but it is fabulous. I highly recommend it. Even though facial dandruff is not Eczema, it's still a rash so it helps so much.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

I know this thread is hecka old, but just in case someone is seeking out answers: It could be atopic dermatitis, and if it might be a result of trying a skincare product with irritants in it OR long-term use of a product that has irritants (there are quite a few ingredients commonly used in skincare that are known to cause atopic dermatitis).

A dermatologist can properly diagnose it and suggest either a prescription product or even an over the counter option. There are really good moisturizers out there that repair the moisture barrier and help clear up flaky skin. Cerave PM does a great job of that!


----------



## amandagreen (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was actually thinking a bacterial or fungal infection too!


You might have a good point there. Some dandruff, even on the scalp is caused by an infection and comes from just having a moist scalp and just in general great conditions for spreading a bacteria or fungus. The face can be the same especially with skin around the nose and in creases. If it is on the forehead or around the hairline this can be a spread from scalp dandruff.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 2, 2013)

Coconut oil is supposedly anti-bacterial. I am not sure sure about anti-fungal. I used it on my flaky skin and it has cleared up completely. I agree that you should see a dermatologist, but if it going to be that long, you might give the coconut oil a try.


----------



## amandagreen (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandagreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You might have a good point there. Some dandruff, even on the scalp is caused by an infection and comes from just having a moist scalp and just in general great conditions for spreading a bacteria or fungus. The face can be the same especially with skin around the nose and in creases. If it is on the forehead or around the hairline this can be a spread from scalp dandruff.


I just had a thought, you can treat this with some freshly crushed garlic. Its an anti-bacterial and anti-fungal. I am pretty sure you can get some anti-fungal creams as well, like the ones they use for athletes foot?


----------



## fylian (Feb 8, 2014)

There is a condition called seborrheic dermatitis. It looks like rash then it became flaky. Flakes are bi products of this yeast that feeds on our oil. It is incurable but can be minimized. The flakes often seen on scalp, eyebrows, crease of nose. The doctors would prescribe you creams like hydrocortisone for redness and the other is antifungal. Frequent facial cleansing can minimize the condition also. Avoid stress and oily food. Stop using Products that has oil content. Exfoliating wont always do the trick the important thing you should do is good hygiene and avoid things that aggravates the said condition. To further gain more info see a dermatologist.


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 8, 2014)

After exfoliating, use a regeneration serum. One that emphasizes are correcting, repairing, and preventing your skin. I love Estee Lauder's Advanced Night Repair, however; there are others are on the market that work incredibly. Then, follow up with a moisturizer. Exfoliate at least 3 times a week. Also, if you feel your skin is drying up, don't wash it. Instead, skip right to toning instead of cleansing and use the regeneration serum followed by your moisturizer. When using any kind of facial product, try to avoid sulfates too.


----------

